# Shinya Aoki meets champ Kotetsu Boku at 'ONE FC 8: Kings and Champions'



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

> Lightweight champion Kotetsu Boku (20-7-2) will face notable veteran Shinya Aoki (32-6) in April at "ONE FC 8: Kings and Champions," officials today announced.
> 
> The event and championship headliner takes place April 5 at Singapore Indoor Stadium in Kallang, Singapore.
> 
> ...


http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2013/01/shinya-aoki-meets-champ-kotetsu-boku-at-one-fc-8-kings-and-champions

I am excited for this fight. I see Aoki displaying his improved striking, then dragging it to the ground the ground and subbing Boku


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Zoro should have beat Boku but he showed the heart of a warrior. But Aoki by first round sub.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I love ONE FC. I can't wait until some of their guys make their way to the UFC


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm not sure how often that will happen because if they make enough money they might be able to pay more. If they make enough then the pay days maybe such that the ONE FC guys may not want to go the UFC. However, I've been wrong before so we'll see.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Stun Gun said:


> I love ONE FC. I can't wait until some of their guys make their way to the UFC


Maybe its just me but I see few guys there that I think could compete at the UFC level and none with any chance of real success. There champs are lower mid tier UFC level good enough to keep employed but the kind of guy who wins one, loses one to mid level talent. I think a guy like Boku would at best be as successful as a guy like Sam Stout, win one lose one repeat.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

kantowrestler said:


> I'm not sure how often that will happen because if they make enough money they might be able to pay more. If they make enough then the pay days maybe such that the ONE FC guys may not want to go the UFC. However, I've been wrong before so we'll see.


I don't think it's about money really, it's a question of where they'll be more successful. Like Toxic just said, most of these guys aren't at a UFC level and the ones that are wouldn't be top talent. It loops back to the age old question, would you rather be a big fish in a small pond, or a small fish in a big pond? I know what I would pick.

Edit: not to mention of course that the thought of OneFC making enough money to pay their fighters more than the UFC is almost laughable, and that's coming from a huge One fan.

Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Toxic said:


> Maybe its just me but I see few guys there that I think could compete at the UFC level and none with any chance of real success. There champs are lower mid tier UFC level good enough to keep employed but the kind of guy who wins one, loses one to mid level talent. I think a guy like Boku would at best be as successful as a guy like Sam Stout, win one lose one repeat.


I think they have a few guys that could do well in the UFC. Guys like ERic Kelly, Roy Docyogen, Bae Young Kwon, Bibiano Fernandes, Eduard Folayang, Masakatsu Ueda, Shinya Aoki would all have good success in the UFC. Boku, Soo Chul Kim would all do okay.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Cowgirl said:


> I don't think it's about money really, it's a question of where they'll be more successful. Like Toxic just said, most of these guys aren't at a UFC level and the ones that are wouldn't be top talent. It loops back to the age old question, would you rather be a big fish in a small pond, or a small fish in a big pond? I know what I would pick.
> 
> Edit: not to mention of course that the thought of OneFC making enough money to pay their fighters more than the UFC is almost laughable, and that's coming from a huge One fan.


Compared to UFC's good draws certainly not, but as long as they are lower/mid tier fighters (UFC level, but top OneFC level) they probably can match the pay. As they don't have US name value, the UFC won't pay them that much anyway, and those $4k+$4k(w) what the UFC pays their lower tier fighters without name value is something OneFC should be able to outmatch.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Stun Gun said:


> I think they have a few guys that could do well in the UFC. Guys like ERic Kelly, Roy Docyogen, Bae Young Kwon, Bibiano Fernandes, Eduard Folayang, Masakatsu Ueda, Shinya Aoki would all have good success in the UFC. Boku, Soo Chul Kim would all do okay.


IMO Soo Chul Kim has a TON of potential. He is really, really improving and only 21 years old right now. He is a strong kid as well and I think he would do better vs most American wrestlers then many of the other Japanese imports. 
I really think that kid has a bright future. Could be the best Japanese fighter in the world in 5 years.
Also I agree with you there are a couple guys that I think could work there way up to 10 fighters in the UFC. I don't see anyone right now that I think could challenge for a title but I see guys that could be above the middle tier for sure.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> IMO Soo Chul Kim has a TON of potential. He is really, really improving and only 21 years old right now. He is a strong kid as well and I think he would do better vs most American wrestlers then many of the other Japanese imports.
> I really think that kid has a bright future. Could be the best Japanese fighter in the world in 5 years.


He's from South Korea not Japan as indicates already his name.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Voiceless said:


> He's from South Korea not Japan as indicates already his name.


Damn I knew that. I'm all jumbled this morning. I called referred to UFC 156 as UFC 152. Best Asian fighter then? I'm just going to stop trying lol


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> Damn I knew that. I'm all jumbled this morning. I called referred to UFC 156 as UFC 152. Best Asian fighter then? I'm just going to stop trying lol


"Asian" wouldn't be very precise, but it would be at least correct :thumb02:

I'll see when I've the time to watch the last OneFC to see whether he impresses me as much as he does it to you.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Voiceless said:


> "Asian" wouldn't be very precise, but it would be at least correct :thumb02:
> 
> I'll see when I've the time to watch the last OneFC to see whether he impresses me as much as he does it to you.


It's not just his latest fight which won't blow you away it's his progression over his last couple fights combined with his age. Potential would be the key word, he is far from a finished product. But he has a ton of heart, strength and shows great progression IMO. Which is why I see him as very promising.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Soo Chul Kim has a lot of potential. I can see him having a great future. Eric Kelly imo is the real guy to look out for in the future.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Stun Gun said:


> I think they have a few guys that could do well in the UFC. Guys like ERic Kelly, Roy Docyogen, Bae Young Kwon, Bibiano Fernandes, Eduard Folayang, Masakatsu Ueda, Shinya Aoki would all have good success in the UFC. Boku, Soo Chul Kim would all do okay.


Eric Kelly, Roy Docyogen. :laugh:

Roy won't even beat BJ in Feb.

Also Ueda flamed out in Bellator, how the hell would he have success in the UFC.


It's Aoki and Bibiano then everyone else.


Predictably, both guys lost. Roy got choked out in 2 rounds. Eric Kelly quit and faked an injury. :laugh:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Roflcopter said:


> Eric Kelly, Roy Docyogen. :laugh:
> 
> Roy won't even beat BJ in Feb


It's not everyday that I find myself agreeing with Rofl, but this is definitely one of those days. It is laughable in my eyes to think that these guys will ever crack the top ten should they be signed by the UFC. 

Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So could ONE FC be considered more of a minor league or just the best promotion in Asia? Whatever the case what they are doing is working. They are appealing to the local markets successfully.


----------

